# E60: Portable Sirius install integration



## craigt-from-atl (Jan 5, 2004)

Ok, I would like to upgrade my E60 with Logic7 to include Sirius. I bought it used, and it does not have the sirius radio prep.

I'd like to have a clean install for the 5 that would be integrated with iDrive. I would also like the ability to take it out and run Sirius in another car or in the home.

Is this possible, or am I fooling myself?

Failing that, is there a solution that would allow me to install Sirius and have it integrated w/out the sirius prep?

Thanks!


----------



## teriyaki88 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Sirius w/o Sat Prep*

You are out of luck like me. It can not be done. However you can add an aftermarket one like I've done. It's not ideal since I can't control it through the steering wheel. But it's not too bad. Besides it's much cheaper than dealer installed one.

One thing i've learned from researching this option. YOur Sirius subscription can not be transferred from sirius unit to another sirius unit.


----------



## craigt-from-atl (Jan 5, 2004)

teriyaki88 said:


> It can not be done.


Crap. I was afraid of this.

I would have liked to have it integrated, but will settle for other methods.


----------

